

Gosrc.org: Go documentation site - gnocchi
https://sourcegraph.com/.godoc

======
sqs
Quinn from Sourcegraph here. Thanks for posting this! It was actually a quick
hack project I built on our API for fun last night. It basically uses
sourceboxes ([https://sourcegraph.com/blog/sourceboxes-a-better-way-to-
emb...](https://sourcegraph.com/blog/sourceboxes-a-better-way-to-embed-code-
snippets)), which are like Gists but with jump-to-def and doc tooltips, to
display the function and type signatures for godoc definitions.

It's pretty rough, but we'd love to hear feedback. And if anyone else wants to
build similar tools using sourceboxes or our API, go for it and reach out if I
can be helpful (sqs@sourcegraph.com).

BTW, thanks to the awesome @kisielk (gorilla maintainer, etc.) for the
gosrc.org domain. You can just go to gosrc.org/github.com/some/pkg to use
gosrc.org for any package.

~~~
thomasahle
Thank you for building Sourcegraph! The years between Google Code Search and
Sourcegraph just weren't as fun.

------
tumdum_
Seems to be much more complicated and slower than godoc.org

~~~
sqs
Quinn from Sourcegraph here. Sorry for the slowness. It has to pull a lot of
data to show the code highlights and cross-reference counts, and it's getting
a lot of traffic. We're working on improving the perf.

As for the increased complexity vs. plain godoc.org, we thought about just
forking godoc.org and adding this in (instead of integrating it into
Sourcegraph), but this was a quicker way to get this out there, and lots of
folks seem to like it so far. Would you prefer to just see this
linked/highlighted code and the usage examples in the godoc.org page design?

~~~
tumdum_
It seems like something is broken:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptzmn3aT0qA&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptzmn3aT0qA&feature=youtu.be)
(FF 35.0.1)

~~~
sqs
Quinn from Sourcegraph here. Looks like a bug on Firefox that we need to fix.
Thanks for reporting it. Filed @
[https://github.com/sourcegraph/sourcegraph.com/issues/373](https://github.com/sourcegraph/sourcegraph.com/issues/373).

------
cjslep
The refs for function call locations alone make the wait worth it, especially
when looking to contribute to others projects and first diving in the code.

